# appareil photo numérique lexibook disney



## gartmobil (19 Février 2012)

bonjour, 
je suis novice sur mac (j'ai un os lion).
ma fille sais vu offrir un appareil photos numérique disney lexibook, et bien évidement le cd inclus est pour windows. j'ai quand même brancher l'appareil via usb sur mon mac au cas ou sa fonctionne comme un numérique classique... loupé pas reconnu d'office par mon mac... 
comment dois-je faire pour récupérer les photos de cette appareil non détecter par mon mac ??
est-il possible de trouver le programme disney lexibook compatible mac ? (jusqu'à maintenant j'ai rien trouvé).
merci de votre aide !
++


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2012)

Je viens de regarder, j'ai bien peur qu'en dehors d'installer Windows sur ton Mac (Bootcamp, ou un "virtualiseur" comme VirtualBox sont des solutions gratuites &#8230; En dehors du prix de Windows), ça ne soit "no way"


----------



## gartmobil (20 Février 2012)

merci pascal77 pour tes recherches... je vais regarder le dualboot alors ^^
je vais attendre un peu avant de mettre le sujet résolut... au cas ou quelqu'un aurait plus de chance que nous lol


----------



## Powerdom (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Sur absolut photo, il est indiqué qu'ils sont compatibles Pc - Mac. 
Et ce serait bien la premiere fois que je vois un apn non reconnu par un Mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> ce serait bien la premiere fois que je vois un apn non reconnu par un Mac.



Ben  J'en ai un dans un tiroir, si tu veux ! Cela dit, pour celui là, j'ai une solution de repli : utiliser une SDCard, car il est possible de choisir si on veut enregistrer les photos sur la mémoire intégrée ou sur la SDCard, mais ce qui est sur la mémoire intégrée, ce n'est récupérable que sous Windows au moyen du logiciel fourni !

Malheureusement, il ne semble pas que les "appareils Mickey" acceptent de mémoire de stockage amovible.


----------

